# Hello



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi everyone, came in to say Hi but my account wasnt working so I created a new one. Last time I was here was on the 1st to check if I got a happy birthday  but sadly I didn't.
Hope everyone is well

~~Bill~~ (aka the artist formerlly known as Cemetery Man)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Terribly sorry to have missed your birthday!
You didn't miss it did you Bill?

Welcome back!!!


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> You didn't miss it did you Bill?
> 
> Welcome back!!!


I wish I had, I turned the big 3-0 so now I feel old. :smoking:


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Well welcome back Bill!


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Don't fret about your birthday! There are plenty more where that one came from! Bwahahahaha!

Welcome!


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Well, I'll be damned! Just a surprise popping up here every day! First Tallee and now Bill! How's things been, man?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh! LOL! Cemetery man! Welcome back man!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome back, Bill.  I apologize for missing your birthday, but, erm... Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks all, I'm doing well


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey Bill, it looks like your old name doesn't exist, so That's why your Bday didn't show up. Hope it was a happy one!


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Except the realizing that I'm an old man now it was a nice birthday


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

well Happy Birthday and Welcome Back


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome back, good chatting with you earlier. Old? Hehehe.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Same here, thanks


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Just wait until you turn 37 like I did in May! You're just old...then you'll turn ancient! LOL


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

His old account's here still... he was registered under Bill instead of Cemetery Man.

Welcome back Bill. I'm right behind you on the big 3-0. I'll hit mine in November.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome back Bill.


----------



## faerydreams (Jun 28, 2006)

Welcome back.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome back and happy belated birthday. If you are old what does that make me? I have a daughter just a year younger than you!!!!!


----------



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

Anachronism said:


> I wish I had, I turned the big 3-0 so now I feel old. :smoking:


LOL - Don't feel bad, I just the even bigger 5-0 ... my thirties were the best years of my life so far. Welcome Back!


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I dunno..I'm in my 40s now, and I like it better than my 30's.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome back Anachronism. Glad to meet you.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

"If you are old what does that make me?"

Must........use..........self..control....................don't reply......................


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> Welcome back Anachronism. Glad to meet you.


Thanks DeathTouch, it's good to meet you too


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey Vlad................ PHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHTTTTTTTTTTT!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome back and happy belated birthday, Anachronism!


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks grapegrl


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

I didnt know you were gone...I guess thats because I have only been here a short time myself. Welcome back anyway.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Anachronism said:


> Hi everyone, came in to say Hi but my account wasnt working so I created a new one. Last time I was here was on the 1st to check if I got a happy birthday  but sadly I didn't.
> Hope everyone is well
> 
> ~~Bill~~ (aka the artist formerlly known as Cemetery Man)


Welcome back!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hi Bill and welcome back! I hope you had a nice birthday and don't worry that you are old. 30 is NOT old it's young! 30 is the new um 21 (just ask anyone).*


----------

